
How to present code in a slide deck - unativ
http://www.slideshare.net/LookAtMySlides/codeware
======
AstroJetson
Wasn't happy that they "Automatically logging you in using LinkedIn" More
cookies to delete....

Lots of good tips that I did like. The only thing I'd add is to use a light or
white background on the slides. Dark green and brown syntax highlights are
hard to see on darker backgrounds.

~~~
brudgers
I use a sandboxed browser for Linkedin...and Facebook...and Hacker News.
Chromium [is not Chrome] identities cover a lot of this. Firefox also has user
profiles but they are not as well integrated.

Anyway, Linkedin is probably tracking on any site with a Linkedin icon [and
often on sites without].

------
joaomilho
Really great presentation.

